# any suggestions for northern Italy next weekend?



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

We have moved the MH across to hubbys work in northern Italy for a couple of months and plan to try our first sortie next weekend. Starting from eastern side lake Maggiore any suggestions for where to go for a couple of nights within about 2 - 3 hours drive? In France we prefer to use France Passion and Aires rather than sites but from what I have read motorhoming in Italy is not so easy or pleasant. It sounds like most sites are closed at present and have read so many mixed reviews of the 'sostas' I am really not sure.
Any help from you old hands out there appreciated

Chris


----------



## philjohn (May 29, 2005)

Hi,

Most italian sights not open until April at earliest, I have used quite a few Sosta's without problem not always the most picturesque but ok. Good sosta on lake Varese at a little town called Gavirate 45.839477N, 8.720963E by the Rowing Club, not too far from you.

Phil J


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao Chris, from where you are, if you like snow -Valle d'Aosta. If you don't , try Liguria. You will find lots of info on soste, and ideas, at www.camperonline.it and www.pleinair.it
saluti,eddied


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao Chris, from where you are, if you like snow -Valle d'Aosta. If you don't , try Liguria. You will find lots of info on soste, and ideas, at www.camperonline.it and www.pleinair.it
saluti,eddied


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi Chris
If you like France Passion what about the Italian scheme Fattore Aimico.We haven't tried it yet but intend to do so this year, It runs on the same principles. We were also going to look at using Greenspot 24 but have heard that it is perhaps not well enough organised.
If you do try Fattore Amico can you post about your experiences?
Have a great time,
lala


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I am confused about the Greenstop/ fattore amico - are they the same thing or 2 different organisations?
We have the greenstop book but there are not many within a couple of hours of us.
I have offered to take son and friends up to aosta for the day when they visit us at the end of February so they can go skiing. Anyone know what parking is like for the MH up there? I am not a skiier (have trouble standing upright normally) so will amuse myself for the day some other way.

Chris


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi Chris
Fattore Amico sets out to be similar to France Passion, from what I can find out (I don't speak Italian) there are about 300 places + a few in Slovenia (and a few in Bavaria?). If you are a France Passion member you get a reduction on Fattore Amico. You can join online. There is a map on the website but it isn't detailed. If you google Fattore Amico (I opt for a translation) there is some information.
Greenspot 24 is a different organisation. If you Google this you'll find some comments. 
hope this is useful.
lala


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Northern Italy touring*

 Ciao again, hope I'm not too late. When posting yesterday I was away from a computer; and also tend to lose a few marbles by the wayside as I go along.
Meant to tell you that the following monthly magazines also always have lots of god suggestions for Northern Italian (milanesi) motorhomers weekend getaways; because that's where the money is!.
Pleinair
AutoCaravan
Camper e Caravan
Vita in Camper.
Apart from the 2 websites I mentioned, another 2 worth investigating:
www.turismoitinerante.it
www.camping.it

Very soon it will be the Carnival season, and lots of opportunities for weekends. Can especially reccomend Cento, provincia di Ferrara, which has wonderful parades, collateral events, and is especially geared up for motorhomers. Starts 31 January; www.carnevalecento.com

Re Aosta, there are in Aosta town two 2 campsites open all year round. A search on above mentioned websites should bring them up.
saluti
eddied


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Sosta Aosta*

 Ciao, me again.
Courtesy of camperonline, located a Sosta in Aosta town.
N 45.735900
E 7.329983
Via Caduti del Lavoro, angolo Corso Garibaldi.
On parking meters, Eurocents 20 per hour. EHU on meter, Eurocents 50 for 3 hours. Available 24 hours a day except Tuesday morning, which is market day.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks eddied, a mine of information as always!
I had found some bits about the carnivals on one of the websites you mentioned but as my Italian is very limited at present (I am trying to learn) I haven't fully worked it out yet. Hubby is in Italy with the van full time - lucky so and so and will no doubt take full advantage, I am commuting back and forth.
We will investigate the fattore amici scheme as well

Have also discovered that Damanhur community is within reach of us. It is a long time ambition of mine to visit them and they have told me that I can park the van there so will post a report after I visit for any other members who might be interested in their spiritual community

Exciting times ahead - I hope!

Chris


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

ardgour said:


> Have also discovered that Damanhur community is within reach of us. It is a long time ambition of mine to visit them and they have told me that I can park the van there so will post a report after I visit for any other members who might be interested in their spiritual community


What a great opportunity!
I look forward to reading your report after your visit. How long will your visit there be?


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Hezbez said:


> ardgour said:
> 
> 
> > Have also discovered that Damanhur community is within reach of us. It is a long time ambition of mine to visit them and they have told me that I can park the van there so will post a report after I visit for any other members who might be interested in their spiritual community
> ...


I am planning the one day visit first - morning is an introduction to the whole set up then afternoon is guided tour of the underground temples and meditation. Hubby is just about willing to go along with me on that. I then want to go back for either the 3 or 7 day stint, probably on my own as I will have exhausted his capacity to cope with my 'weird' side!

For anyone who is wondering what we are talking about check the website www.damanhur.org


----------

